# Staying together



## froggy7777

My sweet wife and I have been married for 58 & a half years now and we are still very much in love. We are strong Bible believing Christians. We built our house on the solid Rock of Jesus Christ. We have weathered many storms but have come thru them stronger than ever; thanks be to the God we serve. P T L.


----------

